# Rubik's cube music



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

I tried my best that I can do to make this

MP3 link http://www.mediafire.com/?x1cbsb30sc94y7h


----------



## Godmil (Jul 26, 2012)

Very avant-garde.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Very avant-garde.



What dose that mean?


----------



## applemobile (Jul 26, 2012)

Will you be making an mp3 download avaliable?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Will you be making an mp3 download avaliable?



I might get around to doing that


----------



## Owen (Jul 26, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Very avant-garde.



Avant-garde music is a style of music that is very experimental or atypical. More information can be found of Wikipedia.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

Owen said:


> Avant-garde music is a style of music that is very experimental or atypical. More information can be found of Wikipedia.



Cool


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 26, 2012)

This is a masterpiece. Please make an MP3 download.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 26, 2012)

This is better than One Direction. <3


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 26, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 26, 2012)

What did I just watch?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 26, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> What did I just watch?



Beautiful Music. <3


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 26, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> Beautiful Music. <3


I can't watch music.


----------



## EVH (Jul 26, 2012)

I like the idea, I think you should try something like this.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 26, 2012)

Dat drop.

WUB WUB WUB WUB


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> This is a masterpiece. Please make an MP3 download.



coming soon It will be up in the next 3 hours


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, that's pretty cool.



Spoiler


----------



## Goldmull (Jul 26, 2012)

double 3x3x3 rattle sounds beautiful *.*


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

Goldmull said:


> double 3x3x3 rattle sounds beautiful *.*



That was my fused fisher cube mod the rattling was a very loose cube


----------



## Goldmull (Jul 26, 2012)

you can use that for some nice rattling in your next awesome music video. gonna be on TV soon, I bet!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

Goldmull said:


> you can use that for some nice rattling in your next awesome music video. gonna be on TV soon, I bet!



If I ever do another one.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 26, 2012)

dat bass


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

5BLD said:


> dat bass



LOL


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't want to live on this planet any more o.0

EDIT: I didn't see what Kir posted


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I don't want to live on this planet any more o.0
> 
> EDIT: I didn't see what Kir posted



Why?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

I might as well delete all my music out of iTunes now, all I need is this, on infinite loop


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> I might as well delete all my music out of iTunes now, all I need is this, on infinite loop



Coming really soon to download


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Coming really soon to download



omg thank u so much !! !! !! doublefactorial !!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> omg thank u so much !! !! !! doublefactorial !!



Please check back in about 5-7 min


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Please check back in about 5-7 min



I will make sure to do such things as these.

Just in case somepony hacks his account and deletes this video due to jealousness, I have downloaded the video so I can reupload it if this tragic event were to occur.


----------



## Owen (Jul 26, 2012)

I made album art!

http://oi49.tinypic.com/110i3uv.jpg


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Owen said:


> I made album art!
> 
> http://oi49.tinypic.com/110i3uv.jpg



This music is now 20% cooler. INDEED!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

Owen said:


> I made album art!
> 
> http://oi49.tinypic.com/110i3uv.jpg



Thanks


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Thanks



I made art too for your next album which we're all looking forward toooooo.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I made art too for your next album which we're all looking forward toooooo.



Don't get to exited I didn't mean for the video to be so popular and I might not make a new music video.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 27, 2012)

I guess that R U R' U' counts as music these days, I must be an amazing musician then.


----------



## angham (Jul 27, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> I guess that R U R' U' counts as music these days, I must be an amazing musician then.


I don't know of any cuber who could perform a trigger and even come close the virtuosity shown in Womack's masterpiece


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 27, 2012)

angham said:


> I don't know of any cuber who could perform a trigger and even come close the virtuosity shown in Womack's masterpiece



or have the puzzles that sound the same


----------



## Endgame (Jul 27, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> I guess that R U R' U' counts as music these days, I must be an amazing musician then.



Sexy Music.. gotta keep the audience happy


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 27, 2012)

Endgame said:


> Sexy Music.. gotta keep the audience happy



LOL good one


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 27, 2012)

Should I get Vaughn Sulit to produce this masterpiece?

Also, I really liked the solo. Well played.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 27, 2012)

Mozart!


----------

